# Rate



## Pietrosiek (Apr 14, 2019)

I'm 16 yo and i've been mewing for 2 months.


----------



## Zeus (Apr 14, 2019)

I am going to be real with you my nigga.
Typical nerdy kid, I see a chad in you that has to ascend. Go to the gym, lift and get under 12% bf. Loose that facial bloat, get a more chad haircut. Height?


----------



## Pietrosiek (Apr 14, 2019)

186 cm or 6ft 1


----------



## left2die (Apr 14, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> I'm 16 yo and i've been mewing for 2 months.


Not bad. Acne makes you look like shit though. Get buff and lose that acne


----------



## Pietrosiek (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. And how about overal bone structure?


----------



## Ulyc (Apr 14, 2019)

Users here might correct me but aren't you tilting your head in the profile shots because a strong chin does not look like it does in the front shots.
Acne obviously is a death sentence so fix that


----------



## future chadlite (Apr 14, 2019)

you have perfect development, shit harmony though


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 14, 2019)

Fix the skin
Get lean
Decent upper third but need a better hairstyle
Need thicker eyebrows, overall shape and length is good
Better eyelashes would be nice but aren't a big deal

You need a bigger chin and thicker lips most of all man. Keep mewing and hope for the best. If not there's always beard game once you're older.

Decent baseline tbh man. Real room to improve.


----------



## SeiGun (Apr 14, 2019)

fix acne and puffy cheek


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Apr 14, 2019)

average if you fix acne


----------



## SomethingOff (Apr 15, 2019)

While your facial development is great, your chin is small and jaw somewhat narrow. I'd recommend training your chewing muscles with chewing something hard to add width. Because of your narrow jaw, your profile mogs your front view.

Your skin is full of acne scars. I don't know what you can do about that, but you're young so definitely search around for techniques or treatments for the skin (and the skin only, the rest is fine)

Shave youre pubestache, stay clean shaven.

If your acnescars were removed, masseters were improved and you got a good physique you could reach normie 7+.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks for replies


----------



## Krezo (Apr 15, 2019)

You could be good looking if you get rid of acne and cheek bloat


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 15, 2019)

If you fix your subhuman lowerd third and skin, you become facially psl 5


----------



## Fat cunt (Apr 15, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> I'm 16 yo and i've been mewing for 2 months.


this just goes to show. side profile doesnt matter


----------



## Pietrosiek (Apr 15, 2019)

That's me after training. I losed some water after workout. I think i Have good cheekbones and if i lose bloat and get wider jaw musles i Will look much better


----------



## belnar93 (Apr 15, 2019)

Godtier side profile but ur too bloated for front profile to shine.
Also, acnes me


----------



## Pietrosiek (Apr 15, 2019)

I always was fucked up with acne. All my family members used to have acne.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 16, 2019)

If I were you, after the looksmaxing I would just live in side profile, posting Instagram pics in side profile, talking to girls standing in side profilo, etc


----------



## Pietrosiek (Apr 16, 2019)

How I can talk to someone in side profile?


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 16, 2019)

Side profile mog


----------



## Vanillestorms (Apr 17, 2019)

Good forward growth but everything else is fucked


----------



## Pietrosiek (Apr 20, 2019)

I have question about my cheekbones. I wonder if they're high or low. I watch some models and some of them have low cheekbones and still look good. And my left cheekbone is more prominent, so can mewing fix my right cheekbone in some time? Besides that my right profile looks better than left profile, but left side looks better from front.


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 20, 2019)

you will be the chad i could never become.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Apr 20, 2019)

Can someone answer my questions?


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 21, 2019)

Lose fat, improve skin.


----------



## inTimeTheyWillPay (Apr 21, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> I'm 16 yo and i've been mewing for 2 months.


ATM, not good at all buddy boyo, but it's not over. See a dermatologist for that warzone, get a gym membership, take gym supplements and get on a strict low calorie diet for the fat. You will do fine then.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm skinny AF So bf is not problem. I Have to much water retention becouse i used to eat alot of sweets i drink alot of cola etc so I'm trying to reduce sougar in my diet. We Will se the results. But what about cheekbones. I'm really confuzed.


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 21, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Can someone answer my questions?


Serge: No


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 11, 2020)

B b b b b b bumo.


----------



## Simone Nobili (Mar 11, 2020)

Acne is such a fucking failo.
Holy fuck.
Even Chico would be incel with that acne.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Mar 11, 2020)

You should grow your hair out and you'll look like this Polish Aryan slayer


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Mar 11, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> View attachment 303682
> 
> 
> You should grow your hair out and you'll look like this Polish Aryan slayer


Ha 🤣


----------



## Michael (Mar 11, 2020)

you looksminned pietro tbh


----------



## Halotestin (Mar 11, 2020)

Bloat and acne reduction and lip + chin filler would literally make you a Chad. A slight nose job would be great.



What's your height and weight today?


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 11, 2020)

Michael said:


> you looksminned pietro tbh


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 11, 2020)

Michael said:


> you looksminned pietro tbh


keep reapating what others said. I look much worst in those frontal pics


----------



## 2peasinapod (Mar 11, 2020)

social isolation plus negative thinking

lost 2 PSL


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Mar 11, 2020)

Looksmin.me


----------



## Pillarman (Mar 11, 2020)

Looks much better with short hair, doesn't even give off school shooter vibes


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 11, 2020)

Chad


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 11, 2020)

Keep copin with me descending


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 11, 2020)

i want to hit 1000 views with this thread, just 50...


----------



## HighIQcel (Mar 26, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> i want to hit 1000 views with this thread, just 50...


You are 17 now, right?


----------



## Nosecel (Mar 26, 2020)

Damn you got nice side ngl


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 26, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> You are 17 now, right?


yes, 18 will be this year


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 26, 2020)

Chad Chad Chad Chad Chad Chad Chad Chad Chad Chad Chad Chad Chad Chad Chad!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HighIQcel (Mar 26, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> yes, 18 will be this year


Do you think your face will change? Maybe you will have some glow up, I compare myself now (20yr old) to 18-19 and my face changed towards good direction. Are you still growing?


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 26, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> Do you think your face will change? Maybe you will have some glow up, I compare myself now (20yr old) to 18-19 and my face changed towards good direction. Are you still growing?


im not growing and idk about face, i dont give a fuck


----------



## nestivv (Mar 26, 2020)

Oczyść tą cerę kurwaaa i zacznij chodzić na siłownię żeby nabrać masy


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Mar 26, 2020)

Halotestin said:


> Bloat and acne reduction and lip + chin filler would literally make you a Chad. A slight nose job would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your height and weight today?


6ft 12st4


----------



## no_hope_left (Mar 26, 2020)

better with short hair bro


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (Mar 26, 2020)

get rid of your acne + bloat and come back for a rating, you'll ascend so much tbh


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 26, 2020)

wannalooksmax said:


> get rid of your acne + bloat and come back for a rating, you'll ascend so much tbh


date


----------



## needsolution (Mar 26, 2020)

Days when Pietro was calm user.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Mar 29, 2020)

Best rating thread I´ve ever seen.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 29, 2020)

Arvid mogs


----------



## nastynas (Mar 29, 2020)

that is how a legend was born


----------

